# Care from Field to Taxidermist for Whitetail



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I see there is a thread in regards to birds/waterfowl. It would be helpful to see one for deer as well. I think with the economy the way it is, alot of guys will have to keep their deer in the freezer until they have the money. Any help the experts can provide would be greatly helpful...

For example...my buck is going to be in my freezer about 2 weeks before my taxidermist takes it back up north. I have him double wrapped in garbage bags. Is there anything else I can do to help?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I see there is a thread in regards to birds/waterfowl. It would be helpful to see one for deer as well. I think with the economy the way it is, alot of guys will have to keep their deer in the freezer until they have the money. Any help the experts can provide would be greatly helpful...
> 
> For example...my buck is going to be in my freezer about 2 weeks before my taxidermist takes it back up north. I have him double wrapped in garbage bags. Is there anything else I can do to help?


 
Not a thing you need to do 22, your job is done.
In short, here are some tips.

Do not drag the deer and damage the hair. Bald spots on the shoulder of your deer doesn't look cool.

Do not cut the throat.

Do not cut up the center of the brisket past the back of the front legs, thats far enough.

Do not hang the deer with a rope around the neck, the rope cuts hair, and that don't look cool either.

Skin and freeze as soon as possible. Letting the deer hang for days makes the lips, eye lids, and ears dry out rock hard, and does nothing but make the taxidermist swear.

Do not salt the cape, salting is done AFTER ALL fat and meat is removed, save your salt, let us do it.

Never roll up a warm cape to put in the freezer, lay it out in the freezer,or outside for an hour to chill it down, then roll or fold up to go into the freezer. The center of a warm rolled up cape is the last part to freeze down.

Double bagging will stop freezer burn up to two years in the freezer.

Cut the cape off behind the front legs, tube out the front legs leaving the armpit area intact, no not cut into the armpit area. Remove the cape the same way that you take your T-shirt off, skin up to the head, cut the head off the deer leaving the head attached to the cape. Bag and freeze.

Time, heat and moisture is your enemy.

Skin it out ASAP, even before you take it to the butcher, as they most times could care less about cape care.

The faster the cape is cared for, will make for a better quality mount.


I am sure I left something out, so if any of my fellow experts has something to add, go right ahead. T


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i saw your topic and was going to reply w/ almost the exact same list paul made... my biggest annoyance is draged deer or deer hung by the head in any way...


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> i saw your topic and was going to reply w/ almost the exact same list paul made... my biggest annoyance is draged deer or deer hung by the head in any way...


Actually hanging the deer with a rope around the "ANTLERS ONLY" is the best way to hang a deer prior to being caped out. Make sure the rope doesn't touch any hair on the head at all. Once you skin out a bucks head that has been hung for a few days by the back legs, you'll understand........Jelly.

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Actually hanging the deer with a rope around the "ANTLERS ONLY" is the best way to hang a deer prior to being caped out. Make sure the rope doesn't touch any hair on the head at all. Once you skin out a bucks head that has been hung for a few days by the back legs, you'll understand........Jelly.
> 
> Mike


iv heard stories of antlers breaking and cracking some times when hanging them like this... my uncle claims to have had it happen twice to him im not gunna try i to find out... and im well aware of the swollen head/mushy soupy sick crap thing w/ upside down deer... thats why i really dont ever recommend hanging a deer... kill it, cape it, and get it to the butcher all w/ in a few hours imo.


----------

